

The Death of Moore's Law: Design Matters More Than Technology - (John Maeda) - jamesmcbennett
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/design-matters-more-than-technology-maeda-EJ97cS1~QjGv~SLaKRv74A.html

======
jamesmcbennett
Basic point made is that a user cares more about the design of a product that
matches our desires, that is more human, more elegant over whether it simply
goes faster.

"We no longer want a faster computer, but one we like more."

